# BUild off BODINE,Lowandbeyond,Big_Vato23



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

any model
open hood and trunk
must be lowlow
8/20-10/20


mine is a 60 impala


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

good luck whores.... :twak:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 09:38 PM~8592739
> *good luck whores....  :twak:
> *


well we where planning our build off :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

everybody seems to be doin a buildoff... it seems to be the thing to do these days.... :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 09:46 PM~8592821
> *everybody seems to be doin a buildoff... it seems to be the thing to do these days....  :dunno:
> *



fuck it, get in where you fit in.  

I'll post that rivi in the morning.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 19 2007, 10:02 PM~8592985
> *fuck it,  get in where you fit in.
> 
> I'll post that rivi in the morning.
> *


HERES A TEMP PIC FOR NOW.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

hey you guys i'm sorry to say this but i have to wait till the first of the month cause i wound up spending all my money on gas so if you guys want go ahead and start and i'll try to catch up


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Digging the rivi out I found this 61 drop top. Now I'm undecided on which one to build. Leaning more toward the 61? Fuckit heres both pics until I decide. 



And Vato. :twak: :twak:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 20 2007, 08:33 PM~8601592
> *And Vato.    :twak:  :twak:
> *


well i have to get from here to school every day till may 24


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Vato, you get a kit yet? :uh: :biggrin: 


Bodine. Where you at? :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 22 2007, 11:06 PM~8621600
> *Vato,  you get a kit yet?    :uh:  :biggrin:
> Bodine.  Where you at?  :0
> *


im here :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 22 2007, 11:07 PM~8621613
> *im here  :biggrin:
> *


No pics?  

And where little vato at? I'll send him this rivi kit to build for this. And I'll build the 61.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 22 2007, 11:09 PM~8621623
> *No pics?
> 
> And where little vato at?    I'll send him this rivi kit to build for this.  And I'll build the 61.
> *


just some primer no pics yet


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 22 2007, 11:10 PM~8621629
> *just some primer no pics yet
> *



you cut the trunk open? :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 22 2007, 11:12 PM~8621641
> *you cut the trunk open?    :cheesy:
> *


its the lowrider kit has open trunk i can just not show trunk :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 22 2007, 11:15 PM~8621653
> *its the lowrider kit has open trunk i can just not show trunk  :cheesy:
> *



well your a lucky fucker then huh? Don't even have to cut it open. :cheesy: 
What color? 

I was going to get the paint for that 61 today, but figured I can't spray it until I get the trunk opened. 
Fawn brown with tan interior. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 22 2007, 11:40 PM~8621766
> *well your a lucky fucker then huh?  Don't even have to cut it open.    :cheesy:
> What color?
> 
> ...


green metal flake i think, testors, unless i find something else i like ,,i have the green already ,,,and maybe tan interior not sure


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i was gonna open the trunk on the "pink" :uh: 61 vert i'm workin on.... but i was like nah... if i do it'll be more of a project....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 22 2007, 11:44 PM~8621783
> *i was gonna open the trunk on the "pink"  :uh: 61 vert i'm workin on.... but i was like nah... if i do it'll be more of a project....
> *



LOL. Pink. :biggrin: You mean raspberry homie. Get it right.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thank you....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 22 2007, 11:48 PM~8621798
> *thank you....
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 22 2007, 11:06 PM~8621600
> *Vato,   you get a kit yet?    :uh:  :biggrin:
> Bodine.  Where you at?   :0
> *


no :angry: cause i haven't gotten my money yet. So You and Bodine can start and i'll catch up


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks like a fun buildoff yall


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i was gonna put a base coat on but humidity is 70% :0 :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 23 2007, 06:44 PM~8628257
> *i was gonna put a base coat on but humidity is 70% :0  :angry:
> *


weel we had wind and it was hot as hell :uh:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

we have 30% humidity here, it was 97 degrees, with a heat index of 106..... :uh:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 23 2007, 06:44 PM~8628257
> *i was gonna put a base coat on but humidity is 70% :0  :angry:
> *


now its 82 and 75%


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Vato, are you down or ARE YOU DOWN? you going to get in on this? 

I'll send you that rivi kit if you can't get another. Don't want you to wait. :biggrin: 
Starting mine this weekend. Inbetween this and the ford truck, should be a fun weekend. :cheesy: 
If you want this rivi, send me your addy.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 24 2007, 02:50 PM~8634044
> *Vato,  are you down or ARE YOU DOWN?  you going to get in on this?
> 
> I'll send you that rivi kit if you can't get another.  Don't want you to wait.  :biggrin:
> ...



COOL.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn lowandbeyond how old are you , ? youre hands look aged..... am i gonna get my ass handed to me by an old timer.....?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 24 2007, 02:56 PM~8634086
> *damn lowandbeyond how old are you , ? youre hands look aged..... am i gonna get my ass handed to me by an old timer.....?
> *


 :0 OH DAMN :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

hope i wasnt suppose to wait :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 24 2007, 02:56 PM~8634086
> *damn lowandbeyond how old are you , ? youre hands look aged..... am i gonna get my ass handed to me by an old timer.....?
> *



27 bro. I feel like I'm 57 most of the time.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 24 2007, 07:19 PM~8635862
> *hope i wasnt suppose to wait  :0
> 
> 
> ...


GO AHEAD BRO DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO :biggrin: . AND THE FIRST 2 PICS AREN'T WORKING :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: lookin good bodi


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Vato, that rivi shipped this morning. No excuses now. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 25 2007, 11:43 AM~8638912
> *Vato,  that rivi shipped this morning.  No excuses now.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks ............even from me .......... :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy: Don't want him to have to wait. Get it and get started. :cheesy: 


Paint looks good bodine. you might end up beating Vato. :0 :biggrin: 


I've been pulling carpet all day, but tonight I'll try to get started on mine.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 25 2007, 11:50 AM~8638956
> *:cheesy:    Don't want him to have to wait.  Get it and get started.  :cheesy:
> Paint looks good bodine.    you might end up beating Vato.  :0  :biggrin:
> I've been pulling carpet all day,  but tonight I'll try to get started on mine.
> *


dunno bout that ,,,,, i have to try and concentrate and finish the all out


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 25 2007, 11:51 AM~8638963
> *dunno bout that ,,,,, i have to try and concentrate and finish the all out
> *



you better finish. This was your idea. :angry: :twak:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 25 2007, 11:54 AM~8638988
> *you better finish.  This was your idea.  :angry:  :twak:
> *


well only 6 more days for all out ,,,,i will finish this one


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Aug 25 2007, 11:50 AM~8638956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks travis


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

oh hey travis what type year of rivi is.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

update. well i got my car in the mail today so all i need to do is go to scale lows or betos and order my wheels and stuff for the interior :biggrin: . Heres a pic of the trunk already opened on the rivi  










I used the whole back side of the knife and string technique to open it and it worked pretty damn well :biggrin: .


----------



## reno (Jul 28, 2007)

how many models are yall doing each?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

just one


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

ok so i just got home from school gonna build the motor next and then later this week or so i can go get my paint :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 27 2007, 08:11 PM~8655579
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

3 day weekend coming up Biotches. :0 
Momma and the kids will be gone all weekend. Its just going to be me, this bigass bottle of Jack Danials and the 61 kit. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 28 2007, 10:54 PM~8666363
> *3 day weekend coming up Biotches.  :0
> Momma and the kids will be gone all weekend.  Its just going to be me,  this bigass bottle of Jack Danials and the 61 kit.    :cheesy:
> *


well ill be on vacation starting thurs-thurs...but gone out of town sat,sun,mon, and couple big ass bottles of crown royal :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 28 2007, 10:54 PM~8666363
> *3 day weekend coming up Biotches.  :0
> Momma and the kids will be gone all weekend.  Its just going to be me,  this bigass bottle of Jack Danials and the 61 kit.    :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: . minor set back went to wally world for some glue and they wouldn't let me get any cause they were buffing the floors :angry: . so tommorow after school i'm going to get some and some paint and send a money order out 41.91 to scale lows :biggrin: and also get some 1/16th tape to do some scallops on my trunk :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 28 2007, 10:59 PM~8666391
> *:0  :biggrin: .  minor set back went to wally world for some glue and they wouldn't let me get any cause they were buffing the floors :angry: .  so tommorow after school i'm going to get some and some paint and send a money order out 41.91 to scale lows :biggrin: and also get some 1/16th tape to do some scallops on my trunk :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

well yesterday i had updates i to lazy to go to my bed to grab to take pics, so here are some from today.

i painted the seats, dash and door panels









and i assembled the motor so now i just need to wait for paint and stuff from scale lows :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you put the engine together and paint it all at once? Paint that shit seperate and add alittle more detail to it.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

damn no updates. i am going to wait for some stuff


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Sep 2 2007, 08:52 AM~8695806
> *damn no updates.  i am going to wait for some stuff
> *


im out of town


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 29 2007, 08:10 PM~8674486
> *you put the engine together and paint it all at once?    Paint that shit seperate and add alittle more detail to it.
> *


X2 

I only Glue The Block And heads Then i Paint :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i just got home a couple hours ago ,,, i was gonna paint trunk,hood, and block maybe , but TO DAMN HUMID AGAIN!!! :angry:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

started foiling .....but something wrong with my foil....keep ripping :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ANYONE ELSE DONE ANYTHING?????????


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looking good Bodine! 

I got the trunk popped on mine, will get some paint this weekend.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sounds like time for a new blade homie.....



> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 7 2007, 07:37 AM~8738823
> *started foiling .....but something wrong with my foil....keep ripping  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

stale foil....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 8 2007, 02:02 AM~8744544
> *stale foil....
> *


i was thinking somethin wrong with it cuz blade was new,, and its when i cut a strip of foil and when i go to peel it off it rips


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

sorry a bit under the weather and another thing hemeroids suck :angry: . going to get paint later this week :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Sep 8 2007, 08:24 AM~8745229
> *sorry a bit under the weather and another thing hemeroids suck :angry: .  going to get paint later this week :biggrin:
> *


  .....i gotta get new foil


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 8 2007, 08:27 AM~8745235
> * .....i gotta get new foil
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

sorry busy with school i will try to finish but i doubt i can finish in time


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got the body primed this morning. Trunks open and painted the hood with color, but not really feeling it. Don't remember the color off hand but its a really light grey/tanish color. I'm going to roll with it and see in the end. 

so be on the lookout biotches. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

where you at with the 60? bout done? :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 23 2007, 02:52 AM~8851095
> *where you at with the 60?  bout done?  :cheesy:
> *


still need to do little under carraige and interior


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

This is where I'm at. Light champain is the color..................................... 









Really not feeling it. 

so I might do this. 








probally these wheels. 










reason being I had the skirts on the body b4 paint. Now it looks like ass. :angry: 

So I'm thinking some lime time green at the bottom. Air bagging it and lowrodding it. :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

What you think? All one color or two tone green at the bottom? :0 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i like 2 tones , they usally look good no matter what kind of car it is


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

yea.............................. its getting dipped or painted all lime time green. I don't like it.


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

what company makes 61 impalas never seen them


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I feel better now. That looked like ass 2 toned. Not like my fucked up head pictured it would be. 


























sucks tho.....I got so many green cars. Glad one of my other 3 61's aint green.


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Looks good like that :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

looks good LOW


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

looks good LOW


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

looks good LOW


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Sep 23 2007, 11:01 PM~8856591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

should I add these decals........................













to this car?????????????????????????????????????










I want too, but I don't want to be knockin my own shit. Its pretty much going to look the same. But I know it'll be dope. 

I got two or three sheet of them maybe I can use them and mix it up alittle.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

I WOULD JUST BUILD IT CLEAN BRO!!! put a kickass clear job on it and concentrate on the little details!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

but ever since I painted this end cap I fell in love. Those decals are perfect for this color. :0 :0 



















I dunno......Like you said. I worry about the other things and come back to the body. With the damn gold foil I should wait anyways.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

the gold does look good with that color!!! do the rest then come back to the body!! the 70 monte was close to that color and it was ultra clean with just color!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD LOW!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 24 2007, 06:40 AM~8857964
> *LOOKING GOOD LOW!
> *


X-2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

pulled the interior out of the paint shop. 








about time to start getting down and dirty.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 24 2007, 03:24 AM~8857632
> *should I add these decals........................
> 
> 
> ...


yea..... do something different.........


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Kentucky gold plating on all the chrome. 









started the interior. Got to dip the back seat. Painted the inserts green and don't like it.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD LOW :thumbsup: . DID YOU PAINT THE GOLD ON THE SEATS ALSO OR BMF?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 25 2007, 06:47 PM~8869734
> *LOOKIN GOOD LOW :thumbsup: . DID YOU PAINT THE GOLD ON THE SEATS ALSO OR BMF?
> *



bare metal foil. 
Might gold foil alittle on the door panels and the speaker in the back seat. Robbed a jada street low for parts, so I got a all gold streeing column and wheels too. Gotta throw alittle paint on it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

LOOKIN REAL GOOD BRO


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks man. I try in the little time I got to work with. 



dunno if I like them seats or not. :angry: 











going to keep the door panels the way they are. With the gold trim and painted handels.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

dont look bad!! just hang the little dingo balls from piller posts!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: OR :thumbsdown:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good to me ...... guess i need to go work on mine


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ill go do a little as soon as i check my lotto fantasy 5 numbers


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 08:20 PM~8885102
> *ill go do a little as soon as i check my lotto fantasy 5 numbers
> *



if you win.....hook a brother up, brother. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2007, 09:21 PM~8885112
> *if you win.....hook a brother up,  brother.  :cheesy:
> *


ok ill buy you a big body,mando wheels, and kit to finish :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 08:22 PM~8885115
> *ok ill buy you a big body,mando wheels, and kit to finish :cheesy:
> *



works for me............. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2007, 09:21 PM~8885112
> *if you win.....hook a brother up,  brother.  :cheesy:
> *


only 2 free tickets  


but at least i get 2 free chances to win :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

here is a little not much but now need to let stuff dry


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

deep ones or not :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 09:24 PM~8885627
> *deep ones or not  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 lookin slick homie. I got my work cut out for me.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 09:24 PM~8885627
> *deep ones or not  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2007, 10:48 PM~8885821
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0    lookin slick homie.  I got my work cut out for me.
> *


sux :angry: cant see color with my p.o.s. camera ...



are you using almond too? :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 09:50 PM~8885834
> *sux  :angry:  cant see color with my p.o.s. camera ...
> are you using almond too? :cheesy:
> *



naw, I usually do. This color on the 61 is buckskin. About the same, alittle darker brown then the almond. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2007, 10:52 PM~8885854
> *naw,  I usually do.  This color on the 61 is buckskin.  About the same,  alittle darker brown then the almond.  :cheesy:
> *


you said you use ink pen springs?


sometime ill send you some of the wire i use to make springs ,,,, i just get right size screw driver and wrap around till i get right amount of coils ,,,then paint silver :cheesy: 

i need to send someone else some to ... just havent yet


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 09:54 PM~8885870
> *you said you use ink pen springs?
> sometime ill send you some of the wire i use to make springs ,,,, i just get right size screw driver and wrap around till i get right amount of coils ,,,then paint silver  :cheesy:
> 
> ...




you did send me some. The green wire right? I got some. Just eazier to take a free ink pen, pull the spring out of it and cut it. It looks OK to me. Might not look like some 5 tons or anything......but good enough.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2007, 10:59 PM~8885898
> *you did send me some.  The green wire right?  I got some.  Just eazier to take a free ink pen,  pull the spring out of it and cut it.  It looks OK to me.  Might not look like some 5 tons or anything......but good enough.
> *


 :0 ....damn i got bad memory ..lol....cool


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 10:02 PM~8885911
> *:0 ....damn i got bad memory ..lol....cool
> *



me too, but I remember the homies that hook it up.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2007, 11:03 PM~8885914
> *me too,  but I remember the homies that hook it up.
> *


i remeber i sent the hummer decals right?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 10:05 PM~8885927
> *i remeber i sent the hummer decals right?
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Sep 27 2007, 06:24 PM~8885627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how u like the ones i sent you travis? i used those coated paper clips to make them....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 06:54 PM~8885870
> *you said you use ink pen springs?
> sometime ill send you some of the wire i use to make springs ,,,, i just get right size screw driver and wrap around till i get right amount of coils ,,,then paint silver  :cheesy:
> 
> ...



:biggrin: yea.... ME


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 27 2007, 11:12 PM~8885963
> *if you use the deep ones color the dish...... otherwise use the shallow ones...
> how u like the ones i sent you travis? i used those coated paper clips to make them....
> *


 :0 ill have to try that those would be some 5 tons :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 27 2007, 10:12 PM~8885963
> *if you use the deep ones color the dish...... otherwise use the shallow ones...
> 
> TRUTH!
> ...



Looks good homie.   They'll be put to good use.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 27 2007, 11:13 PM~8885971
> *:biggrin:  yea.... ME
> *


i just went and got em out my car i got some bundled together all sizes and ill send some thick ones bundled .....gota find somethin to send in unless you dont care if i fold in half ....member they are like 18"


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fold the fukkers..... not gonna need longer than 9" (thats what she said anyway....)


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 27 2007, 11:29 PM~8886083
> *fold the fukkers..... not gonna need longer than 9" (thats what she said anyway....)
> *


 :0 u got PM


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 27 2007, 10:29 PM~8886083
> *fold the fukkers..... not gonna need longer than 9" (thats what she said anyway....)
> *





> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 10:29 PM~8886085
> *:0  u got PM
> *



:uh: homos.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2007, 11:31 PM~8886094
> *:uh:  homos.
> *


do you feel left out? :cheesy: 





































:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2007, 07:31 PM~8886094
> *:uh:  homos.
> *


don't worry.... tyler gonna be here any minute to keep you company.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Sep 27 2007, 10:33 PM~8886107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looking good homie!!!


I just got done taping the 61 body off. Alittle cool outside right now, may have to spray the trim inserts and sun visors tomm. :angry: So I'll work on the interior and chassie b4 I go to bed.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

wheres vato?

he been on just not in here?
:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

he's been busy with school.... he stopped by the other day and said in randumb or maybe even in this topic..........


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 30 2007, 12:10 AM~8898478
> *he's been busy with school.... he stopped by the other day and said in randumb or maybe even in this topic..........
> *


ooo..... thats cool  just wandering


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 29 2007, 11:06 PM~8898461
> *wheres vato?
> 
> he been on just not in here?
> ...




he still got a few minutes he can build, shit..... Hes on here all the time. I even sent him a kit to build for this. :uh: :cheesy: He needs to build it.  







got the 61 cleared a couple hours ago. All foiling is done. Engine block painted and 1/2 built. 
Got some gold to go under there also. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good low !!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i dont have foil so i may not finish it will still need a little foil


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

buy some :uh: 5$ a sheet. 

We can extend the finish date also. Give Vato a chance to build that kit I sent him. :biggrin: 

You wanna make it anouther couple weeks? Months? W/E.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 12:14 AM~8904810
> *buy some  :uh:    5$ a sheet.
> 
> We can extend the finish date also.  Give Vato a chance to build that kit I sent him.    :biggrin:
> ...


sure where you get it for 5.00 :0 how much is it shipped?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 30 2007, 11:15 PM~8904818
> *sure where you get it for 5.00 :0  how much is it shipped?
> *



scalelows homie. 5$ and some change. I'm sure he won't charge you a full shipping price on that. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Sep 28 2007, 08:22 PM~8892405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

mines not as shiny.....no clear yet


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2007, 01:36 AM~8905282
> * mines not as shiny.....no clear yet
> *



I could have takin it in the house and got better pics, was in a rush and the garage isn't that well lit. I'll snap more today in the sun, or atleast better light.  



and brother, I think yours looks better than mine.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

few pics from this morning. nothing much.






































gotta glue the rear under the trunk lid. Damn thing broke. :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 nice, like the color combo


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 1 2007, 04:08 PM~8909630
> *:0 nice, like the color combo
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 


I got more parts laying there to gold up. Hope I can do that tomm and get the engine wired and complete. Then start the chassie. I painted it champain like the body was.......
I'm either going to spray it green with silver suspention or leave it silver with green suspention.  Probally green with silver suspention. Gold foiled mounts and gas tank and shit. :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

do gold a-arms and axel, gas tank, mounts, etc.. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 12:06 AM~8913488
> *do gold a-arms and axel, gas tank, mounts, etc.. :cheesy:
> *



I'd have to foil all of that tho. Besides the uppers. Those are chrome, so I can just paint them like the other stuff. I might shave the crossmember down and fit the chrome 70 monte front suspention in there then paint it gold also. 

Find me another donk kit and use the chrome rear end and gold it as well.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

yea, i havent tried foiling, from what ive heard its a bitch.. and having to foil it wouldnt be very good.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 12:12 AM~8913526
> *yea, i havent tried foiling, from what ive heard its a bitch.. and having to foil it wouldnt be very good.
> *




you can and it can turn out good, but I'm useing gold witch sucks ass about sticking to the car and not wrinkling and all of that. I got some of the chassie pan and shit foiled right now, but I'll take that off if I decide to paint it green. 


I got to check my paint supply tooo. Might be running low on this color. I thought I was out the other day when I painted the trunk lid. I found another 1/2 a can. There might be enough to do the pan.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

foil...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

ummmmmmmm yea.............


it'll be alot eazier to get a chrome rear and paint it. 







speaking of that. I painted this hydro block the other day. Thought the shiny metal might look gold like the bumpers and shit. 

FUCK NO, it comes out orange. :angry: Its just a spare, so I'm good.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good low


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

hows every ones builds comin along???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIEZ! :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good yall......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn it tooo much orange............. :angry: 









Going to have to hit one of the other air cleaners or just leave it chrome. 

Black washed the grille today in that one pic. When whipping the excess off it went back down to chrome. Probally just leave it like that.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

RIDES ARE LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

alittle work today. I still got a few hours b4 work, so I might get alittle more done.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

some foil done on the chassie. 
















































what about just stripping the hood with decals?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

VATO!  Where you at sucka? Get to building that rivi homie! I know you got alittle time to build.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

DAMN!!! low ur killing me


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 3 2007, 10:40 PM~8928788
> *DAMN!!! low ur killing me
> *


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:guns: <<low.......bodine>>> hno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: << Low to your ride................Bodine to my ride>>


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

should i do wire like this or straight?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

str8 homie. Do your dump wires curled like that.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

might have to pass on wiring ...lol.... dunno where everything goes :/


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 4 2007, 12:27 AM~8929373
> *might have to pass on wiring ...lol.... dunno where everything goes :/
> *



dude, this is a fucking LOWRIDER web site. There are alot of good pics on here. 


Shit, just wire the batts and leave the pumps. Just use str8 wire. 



and didn't you have a low low with juice?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...4&hl=setup+pics

good link! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^check that one out.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2007, 01:29 AM~8929384
> *dude,  this is a fucking LOWRIDER web site.    There are alot of good pics on here.
> Shit,  just wire the batts and leave the pumps.  Just use str8 wire.
> and didn't you have a low low with juice?
> *


yeah  i didnt do the hydros ......so didnt learn much.....and only had a few months a 98 Towbcar


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 4 2007, 12:38 AM~8929430
> *
> yeah  i didnt do the hydros ......so didnt learn much.....and only had a few months a 98 Towbcar
> *



must be made in japan or something? Never heard of it?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2007, 01:50 AM~8929467
> *must be made in japan or something?  Never heard of it?
> *


 :0 ...im the only one that has one


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 4 2007, 12:53 AM~8929476
> *:0 ...im the only one that HAD one
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 3 2007, 10:17 PM~8928636
> *VATO!  Where you at sucka?    Get to building that rivi homie!  I know you got alittle time to build.
> *


 :0


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

nice rides


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsdown: 

Just hood and trunk. Rollin said no,  unless I do the sides also. The scandless script on the trunk also. Already got 2 with that, might look like a CC after a couple more.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

no decals ...looks clean like it is


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 5 2007, 01:58 PM~8939037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if they would look good on black use it on the 57


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 5 2007, 01:58 PM~8939037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if they would look good on black use it on the 57


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 5 2007, 01:01 PM~8939068
> *if they would look good on black use it on the 57
> *



:0 :0 

We'll see........... :biggrin: 





















just hood and trunk on this one. I like it. :0 Wish I built it after I learned to foil. :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

haha fuckers. I added them just cause you said not too. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I like it.......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks good man......




> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 5 2007, 05:19 PM~8941407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 5 2007, 08:24 PM~8941436
> *looks good man......
> *



so you said no, what do you really think? They really look good? :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 5 2007, 10:45 PM~8942172
> *LOOKS GOOD
> *


X2 that breaks it up a bit :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks homies, hopefully I can finish it after the kids sack out tonight.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Better pics of the SEXTY 1


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

damn nice low !!!! 

no window ?...lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
just better lighting pics to show the decals (sunlight pics). 
:biggrin: 


Heres some more pics...All I'm doing tonight. I'll finish it up tomm.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DAMN NICE HOMIES!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

went with the non 5'20 in the rear to really lay the bumper, but it might be alright with them on. I may be too low right now. I'll see when the rear bumper gets glued on. :0 The stock rear bumper had the wheels off the ground



heres the almost unstarted engine compartment.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:worship: to low


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 19 2007, 10:06 PM~8593033
> *HERES A TEMP PIC FOR NOW.
> 
> 
> ...


whuttup big v??? remember me from lowriderlife?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks homies. I just kinda slapped it together. Bodines got me whooped anyways and Vatos out. :0 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 7 2007, 02:02 PM~8947674
> *thanks homies.    I just kinda slapped it together.  Bodines got me whooped anyways and Vatos out.    :0  :0
> *


dont think so , but i should finish on time then we will start a poll :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 7 2007, 12:56 AM~8946289
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> just better lighting pics to show the decals (sunlight pics).
> :biggrin:
> ...



:0 :0 

LOOKIN GOOD LOW HOW DID YOU GET THE A-ARMS GOLD( PLATED OR FOILED) ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

same way i do mine homie.... light coat of the duplicolor metalcast orange.......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2007, 03:46 PM~8948272
> *same way i do mine homie.... light coat of the duplicolor metalcast orange.......
> *



learned from the best.  

Used the chrome ones then hit it with orange. :cheesy: You can see that one pic where it was too much paint.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 7 2007, 04:16 PM~8948386
> *learned from the best.
> 
> Used the chrome ones then hit it with orange.  :cheesy:    You can see that one pic where it was too much paint.
> *


are does the monte a-arms ?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 7 2007, 04:59 PM~8948554
> *are does the monte a-arms ?
> *



the chrome lowers from the 70 monte and the chrome uppers are from the 66 rivi.


----------



## sinister (Jan 31, 2007)

lookin good guys!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 7 2007, 05:43 PM~8948621
> *the chrome lowers from the 70 monte and the chrome uppers are from the 66 rivi.
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Bodine, wheres the 60? :0 :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nice work low!!!! you are all lookin good!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks bro....



heres some better pics, outside. 

















































still more work to do.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sweet!!! reminds me alot of the 70 monte!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 8 2007, 06:32 AM~8951458
> *sweet!!! reminds me alot of the 70 monte!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

the 61 looks friggin sweet but it needs the headlight lenses


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 8 2007, 08:31 AM~8951761
> *the 61 looks friggin  sweet but it needs the headlight lenses
> *


yea theres a few things it still needs. headlights, back bumper, whole trunk setup, rear ants, something to look like fittings on the cylinders tubing or something?, on and on. 

I'm just gliding waiting on bodine to get done............ :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 8 2007, 03:45 PM~8955320
> *yea theres a few things it still needs.  headlights, back bumper, whole trunk setup, rear ants, something to look like fittings on the cylinders  tubing or something, vert boot?, on and on.
> 
> I'm just gliding waiting on bodine to get done............ :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: looks good bro.....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

COUPLE PICS


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 10 2007, 11:06 AM~8968984
> *nnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
> *


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX2222222222222222222222222222222222!!!


Thought you'd be done by now.  Good tho, I still need to finish the "sexy 1"  

Can't find the boot. I think the kids ran off with it. I'll find it in the last place I look tho. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i salvaged a little of my foil

so all foil is done except the big long pieces on side of car, those are hard 

the pics of hood n trunk have 1 coat clear


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 11 2007, 05:51 AM~8975757
> *i salvaged a little of my foil
> 
> so all foil is done except the big long pieces on side of car, those are hard
> ...



sounds good bro! I doubt if I'd even do them long pcs. :0 

Lets see more interior. Looks good.  


:biggrin: 








getting ready to work on the setup. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

not much this is only other one i got right now


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks nice homie!!! :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

after this and the 34 ford pickup, I'm starting this. 
:0 :0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=338082

going to send it to homeboy after its done so he can pose it on the air cleaner at shows. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice im gonna be doing this


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good homies


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

VS..................


































VS.................

Vato?????????


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT 

bodine......you done yet? 

Vato.........you started yet?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 13 2007, 09:07 AM~8991805
> *TTT
> 
> bodine......you done yet?
> ...


not yet i just need to put chrome on and window pretty much


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ALL THE RIDES LOOKIN FIRME!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 13 2007, 09:03 AM~8992021
> *not yet i just need to put chrome on and window pretty much
> *



sounds good. can't wait to see it. :0 post pics. 




I'll try to wrap mine up today, that was the plan yesterday but was too tired.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 13 2007, 10:56 AM~8992231
> *sounds good.  can't wait to see it.  :0
> I'll try to wrap mine up today,    that was the plan yesterday but was too tired.
> *


almost like the pics i last posted , i finished foil( not big part)...ill shoot some clear on it also maybe 2 or 3 coats...

but i think its gonna turn out good with all the chrome on 



i re painted hood and trunk to 57 but has little trash in it now :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 13 2007, 09:58 AM~8992242
> *almost like the pics i last posted , i finished foil( not big part)...ill shoot some clear on it also maybe 2 or 3 coats...
> 
> but i think its gonna turn out good with all the chrome on
> ...



so adding the chrome and windows to finishing foil and 2-3 coats of clear? :0 :0 

Shit I think I'll build Vatos ride and still be waiting on you. LMAO


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 13 2007, 11:03 AM~8992258
> *so adding the chrome and windows to finishing foil and 2-3 coats of clear?  :0  :0
> 
> Shit I think I'll build Vatos ride and still be waiting on you. LMAO
> *


ill be done in time still have 7 days :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 13 2007, 10:05 AM~8992265
> *ill be done in time still have 7 days  :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0 :0 I didn't even know when the limit was. I just built. 

Looks like I need to hurry and find and get my chrome rear end and drive shaft. :0 

The rest should be done tonight.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 13 2007, 11:11 AM~8992291
> *:0  :0  :0    I didn't even know when the limit was.  I just built.
> 
> Looks like I need to hurry and find and get my chrome rear end and drive shaft.  :0
> ...


well its just us if ur not done we will go few more days and same with me if i get set back..

cuz my schedule is fck up im workin over night sat,sun,mon, then days or evenings tue wed :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

that trunk just handed my ass to me


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 13 2007, 01:47 PM~8993192
> *that trunk just handed my ass to me
> *


   :loco: 






I'm done..........atleast until I find a chrome rear end. :cheesy: 








:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

looks VERY nice


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Howdy fellas. sorry but been busy with school, helping my dad renivate the house, and looking for a yob and i will finish the kit when i get money.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Oct 13 2007, 02:58 PM~8993432
> *Howdy fellas.  sorry but been busy with school, helping my dad renivate the house, and looking for a yob and i will finish the kit when i get money.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Oct 13 2007, 03:58 PM~8993432
> *Howdy fellas.  sorry but been busy with school, helping my dad renivate the house, and looking for a yob and i will finish the kit when i get money.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

yeah i but i will finish i promise


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Oct 13 2007, 03:03 PM~8993447
> *yeah i but i will finish i promise
> *



the rivi? What would you need that much money for?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 13 2007, 03:04 PM~8993451
> *the rivi?    What would you need that much money for?
> *


$45-50 for stuff from scale lows and about 5-10 for paint


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Oct 13 2007, 03:10 PM~8993465
> *$45-50 for stuff from scale lows and about 5-10 for paint
> *



damn dude you seen my build. You don't need the 40-50 $$ for stuff to beat that one. :uh: Maybe Bodines build youd have to step it up alittle. :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 13 2007, 04:01 PM~8993647
> *damn dude you seen my build.  You don't need the 40-50 $$ for stuff to beat that one.    :uh:  Maybe Bodines build youd have to step it up alittle.  :0
> *


well thats why its so much so i could beat bodine :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

one coat clear almost dry a little tacky


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ok few more pics now with second clear


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

sorry bout pics sucking  , all i got is my DV cam to take pics with now


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

the paint looks god man,no disrespect or anything but what happend to the foil???


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 14 2007, 05:48 AM~8996325
> *the paint looks god man,no disrespect or anything but what happend to the foil???
> *


talkin bout the close up pic?

it looks pretty good its just super close up


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 06:49 AM~8996326
> *talkin bout the close up pic?
> 
> it looks pretty good its just super close up
> *


No popadopolis,the pics are fine but im talkin bout the foil/BMF period :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 14 2007, 05:52 AM~8996330
> *No popadopolis,the pics are fine but im talkin bout the foil/BMF period :0
> *


yeah i know which one this one


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> one coat clear almost dry a little tacky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

had to press it down it look pretty good not perfect tho


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 06:57 AM~8996336
> *had to press it down it look pretty good not perfect tho
> *


use a knife or somethin and get those window detail into par :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 14 2007, 05:59 AM~8996340
> *use a knife or somethin and get those window detail into par :biggrin:
> *


yeah but clear already on....im gonna touch it up a little  


i should b=get my bonus like 1st of nov, then im gonna get new cam like 300-400 

and sell mine other that stop workin


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2007, 07:03 AM~8996344
> *yeah but clear already on....im gonna touch it up a little
> i should b=get my bonus like 1st of nov, then im gonna get new cam like 300-400
> 
> ...


Your gona sell a camera that don't work???your a hustler homie :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looking good bodine.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

almost :uh: another day or 2 

left my cam at work so ill get couple pics in the morning


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

little work


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

again sorry for the dark pics , its the camera i got waitin for bonus to get new one in like 2-4 weeks


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 
looking good bro!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

quit whoreing it up and get finished. I'm waiting.  :angry:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 12:31 AM~9027882
> *quit whoreing it up and get finished.  I'm waiting.      :angry:
> *


aight ill got out for a few ..... i just spent an hour cleaning garage


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 17 2007, 11:38 PM~9027918
> *aight ill got out for a few ..... i just spent an hour cleaning garage
> *



your passed the daed line aint ya? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 12:39 AM~9027927
> *your passed the daed line aint ya?    :biggrin:
> *


20th


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thats coming out clean Bodine


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 17 2007, 11:41 PM~9027931
> *20th
> *



sure it is. :uh: :biggrin: its OK, I got alittle more to do myself.  But done enough to serve your ass. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 12:44 AM~9027946
> *sure it is.    :uh:  :biggrin:    its OK,  I got alittle more to do myself.      But done enough to serve your ass.  :cheesy:
> *


i got laptop ,,,, so im whoring and buildin


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 16 2007, 06:54 AM~9012523
> *again sorry for the dark pics , its the camera i got waitin for bonus to get new one in like 2-4 weeks
> *


somethin about the lighting makes it look like a real car in a shop


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 17 2007, 11:46 PM~9027954
> *i got laptop ,,,, so im whoring and buildin
> *



well less whoreing and more building. Lets get this over with. LMAO. 

Vatos going to come in the last hour of the last day and hand both of our asses to us. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Where has Vato Been


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 17 2007, 11:49 PM~9027971
> *Where has Vato Been
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: not building the KIT I SENT HIM FOR FREE FOR THIS BUILDOFF. SAYS HE'S TOO BUSY.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

so we can start a poll in a few hours?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2007, 11:50 PM~9027976
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:    not building the KIT I SENT HIM FOR FREE FOR THIS BUILDOFF.  SAYS HE'S TOO BUSY.
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 17 2007, 11:52 PM~9027982
> *so we can start a poll in a few hours?
> *



you can, i heard your into shit like that. :uh:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 12:58 AM~9028000
> *you can,  i heard your into shit like that.    :uh:
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2007, 11:58 PM~9028000
> *you can,  i heard your into shit like that.    :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 06:52 PM~8981052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THEY BOTH LOOK VERY GOOD


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------

